#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  chaves quebradas: md5, sha, sha1, rmd160

## Duca

Olá galera!

Pessoal tô meio perdido. :|
Estav criando algumas chaves e certificados, estou usando um ótimo guia, para vê-lo basta clicar aqui.

Contudo, minah dúvida é sobre os algoritmos de message digest.
Por padrão o Openssl usa o md5, mas me disseram que o md5 foi quebrado. Dando uma olha na net descobri tb que o sha1, também foi quebrado, logo me resta usar o rmd160.
Alguém sabe se isto é verdade realmente, que todas estas chaves estão quebradas :? ? Pois só com uma olhadinha na net não posso verificar a veracidade da informação. :|

Ab, Duca

----------


## panther

O que ocorre é que o MD5 e o SHA1 foram quebrados da seguinte forma. Não é possivel eu pegar um mensagem criptografada com MD5 ou SHA1 e descobrir a mensagem limpa, mas eu consigo criar uma outra mensagem que resulte no mesmo código MD% ou SHA 1.

Deu pra entender?????

----------


## Duca

Sim, entendi.

Vou dar uma boa olhada na net, pra ver se ainda vale a pena usar estes algoritmos de criptografia.

Valeu, *panther*.

----------


## mistymst

nao existe algoritmo de criptografia que nao possa ser quebrado, isto para inicio de conversa, e como foi explicado anteriormente md5 e sha-1 sao hash, ou seja, eles so tem um caminho, nao tem volta, como o 3des que voce pode "descriptografar" o conteudo. A força (uma delas) dos hash esta no que vc usa como 'seed' para criptografar o conteudo. Entao basicamente a ideia da criptografia é esconder os dados por um certo periodo até que quando a pessoa conseguiu quebrar a chave, esses dados nao terão mais valor, ou voce acha que usando um unico computador de 3.0 Ghz vc levaria 3 anos para quebrar uma senha md5 ("isso por exemplo"), valeria a pena ou este dado ja nao teria mais utilidade? pensando nisso vc faz o balanceamento entre poder de processamento e confiabilidade da chave. Entao cada algoritmo tem o seu lugar.

A pergunta é, a onde vc vai usar esses algoritmos? atualmente o AES-256 é o considerado "state of art" dos algoritmos de criptografia.

----------


## Duca

Bom, como você disse *mistymst*, _não existe algoritmo de criptografia que não possa ser quebrado_.

E o tempo de vida da infoirmação deve ser levada em conta também, para aplicações militares e bancárias as coisas são bem diferentes, onde métodos bem eficientes (e certamente desconhecidos) são usados.

Mas minha preocupção inical é sobre a tal "quebra", que foi noticiada. O que quebraram? só encontro na net que foi quebrado, mas nada mais ... :cry:
Só queria saber se ainda é válido usar estes algoritmos, para criptografia , checksum, etc.

Obrigado, pelas resposta , Duca.

----------

